# Big scary question ........



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm about to be offered a job in Cairo. Question is "shall we move?"
we have kids (13 and 11).
What is the income tax rules for ex UK nationals?
is it easy to rent ?
how easy to make friends?
All info most welcome


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

in cairo is the easiest to make friends but u have to make sure that they r good ppl and only seeking friendship


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

I only arrived here last week so I cannot advise you on the prices of things here but I am aware of the general living condition as this is the second time I am living here so here they are:

There are many schools here offering the British curriculum so education is not an issue. They can be however expensive and you should get your company to pay for them.

Renting can be easy or difficult depending on your expectations. Ideally, one would like to rent a place which is near to where the kids are schooling.

Noise and dust pollution are high here, so one may fall sick more often, especially the little ones. 

You can always get around in English although with a little difficulty. Knowing a little Arabic is useful as it will help to clarify any miscommunication.

Household help is cheap and most of us here hired part time or full time maids to help us with our household chores. Some even hire nannies to look after their children as well. 

Traffic situation here is horrendous and you must be ready to drive like an Egyptian, cutting lanes (or actually there are no lanes even though there are lane markers), never use a signal, etc etc. I have never driven here now or previously 'cos I chicken out at the sight of the Egyptian hell drivers. I prefer to hire a driver or take a taxi (this requires one to have excellent bargaining skills which unfortunately, I have honed having lived here before). 

There is Carrefour Supermarket here that is very popular with foreigners and there is Gourmet which has a good supply of Australian meat. But they are more expensive than in the United States or in Australia. 

Variety of food is limited. So are brands so you must be prepared to buy brands which are unfamiliar to you. I wouldn't comment on the quality of these brands - some find them alright and some don't.

Whether you decide to take on the job or not is a personal issue but Egypt is a country that some hate and some love. If you are ready to fight the daily challenges which can be really really frustrating at times, have a good sense of humor, patience and lots of willingness to be open minded then maybe Egypt is the place for you. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*thank you*



ArabRose said:


> I only arrived here last week so I cannot advise you on the prices of things here but I am aware of the general living condition as this is the second time I am living here so here they are:
> 
> There are many schools here offering the British curriculum so education is not an issue. They can be however expensive and you should get your company to pay for them.
> 
> ...


thanks for your comments - we are looking at living in El Rehab - has anyone got any views on the school or the area ??


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Al Rehab is one of the quieter cleaner parts of Cairo.... nicer for kids than most!!
If I had to live in Cairo ... I'd choose Al Rehab!!
Sorry.... don't know about schools in Cairo!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Inform the tax man before you leave that you are leaving the country, a few forms to fill in.
I pay no tax on income earned here because I am classified as working and living overseas.
I had to fill in a tax form each year for 5 years here then they decided that I was indeed an expat although they sent it to my Cairo address.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

whats the advice for bringing a car and / or boat over from the UK ???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't even think about it


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

guessed as much - i'd love to put my boat in a marina in Port Said or somewhere . . . 
would be great to go for the weekend . . . probably not the done thing !!!!

Moving is one thing, but leaving the boat in "Good ole Blighty" is, well, another !!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

People have boats here, but the problem is your boat would probably be somewhere other than where you berthed it during the week. If you can't see it from your window then don't bring it


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

u can put in in marina in meditrenean or in nile in yacht club ,dont think boats go anywhere i checked manytimes with my friends who have ones.just leave in in a club or organization not for smal marinas 
there r international schools in rehab forgot about name but there r definetly inside rehab and nearby


----------

